# Como obtener potencia RMS de woofer?[AYUDA]



## Laautii (Abr 13, 2011)

Bueno les cuento masomenos como es: Un familiar me regalo dos woofer, pero resulta que sin caracteristicas, si caja, sin nada! ni si quiera tiene un sticker pegado en el iman :S lo unico que tiene es el logo de la marca SKP en el cono, pero no se si la marca corresponde al woofer, ya que mi familiar le hizo un cambio de conos.

Yo los reproduzco con un amplificador American Pro apx 600, el cual tira 200 watts en 8Ω por canal... Si yo utilizo como reproductor una PC, y no utilizo el ecualizador, en la mayoria de los temas puede llegar a clipear un poco si pongo el volumen al máximo. Por lo que pienso que la potencia de los woofer debe estar rondando los 200 W rms ? 

Pero yo no se si esto esta bien, y me gustaria saber si puedo obtener más aproximado la potencia RMS de mis woofer.

Desde ya gracias


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 13, 2011)

fijate por aca https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/disenar-cajas-medir-parametros-thiele-small-parlantes-16852/


----------



## Laautii (Abr 13, 2011)

Si ya lo habia leido por completo ,pero no me sirvio :S  Supongo que no me queda otra que hacer recordar a mi familiar, aunque ya lo eh intentado pero bue :S

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2011)

¿ Clipea el amplificador o las bobinas pegan contra el fondo ?

Saludos !


----------



## electromecanico (Abr 13, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Clipea el amplificador o las bobinas pegan contra el fondo ?
> 
> Saludos !


esa es buenisimaaaa *o las bobinas pegan contra el fondo ?*

*fijate si se calientan las bovinas estas en el limite de potencia *


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 13, 2011)

Si pegan contra el fondo o cuando excursiona se escucha un golpe fuerte, como que quisiera desprenderse el cono, es probable que ya estes rondando por el tope maximo continuo admisible en la salida y es el punto donde podrias hacer la medicion de potencia. Podrias conseguirte un generador de funciones para alimentar el amplificador con diferentes formas de onda senosoidales y a la salida de este colocarle un vatimetro de AF (puede ser un voltimetro AC conectado en paralelo con la carga y un amperimetro AC en serie con la carga) para tener las dos lecturas en las que el parlante se siente a tope y multiplicarlas para hacerse a una idea de la potencia del parlante.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2011)

¿ Tus parlantes están dentro de una caja ?


----------



## Laautii (Abr 14, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Clipea el amplificador o las bobinas pegan contra el fondo ?
> 
> Saludos !



Clipea el amplificador...pero  yo creia que si clipeaba era porque ya le mandaba demasiado fuerte la señal al equipo o no ? 



Un dato no menor que me olvide de decirles es que los woofer estan conectados en paralelo con 3 tweeter cada uno. Asi que si yo quiero probar solamente los woofer deberia desconectar los tweeters no ? 

Y donde debo tocar para sentir el calor de la bobina ? ya que esta por asi decirlo "adentro" del iman.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2011)

Si , estás saturando la entrada , o estás comprimiendo demasiado , o le estás dando paliza.

Se puede tocar por detrás del cono , donde está la araña.

Pero si están en el bafle eso es medio dificil.

Saludos !


----------

